# DWP611PK and Microfence



## heidtwd (Aug 2, 2011)

I searched to see if this had already been discussed and didn't see anything. 

Yesterday, I wanted to use my new Dewalt 611 router and my Microfence to cut a mortice for a lockset in a small box I was making. The Microfence adapter that I use on my PC690 fits in the front pair of holes of the 611 - cool! The 611 doesn't come with screws for those holes so I rooted through my screw drawers and couldn't end anything to fit. 

Further investigation revealed the the holes were drilled & tapped M5-1.0, which I had never seen so I check Machinery's Handbook and didn't find that thread. Next, I check McMaster-Carr and didn't find it at which point I decided I didn't need it (which is usually my reaction if I can't find it in McMaster.) What's more puzzling is that the holes for the side rails are drilled & tapped M6-1.0.

I did have some pan head M6-1.0 screws so I got out the M6-1.0 tap and re-tapped the front holes. The threads look and work fine. 

Am I missing something here? I usually don't like doing this kind of thing but it seemed like the easiest way out.

Has anyone else run into this? If so, what was the design intent?


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Lowes has Metric screws, etc in the drawers in the nuts/bolts aisle. I just picked some up today, in fact they were that same size. Not sure if your's has them, but mine does. Also, you may have to sort through some of the bins cuz some folk don't put the ones they don't want in the right bins, but you probably know that...

Doug


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

I did the same as you I just hate the Metric screws and re-tap them out all the time, the norm is 6mm and tap them out to 1/4-20 ,my taps have a drill point and that makes the job easy with a DeWalt bat.power drill...


===



heidtwd said:


> I searched to see if this had already been discussed and didn't see anything.
> 
> Yesterday, I wanted to use my new Dewalt 611 router and my Microfence to cut a mortice for a lockset in a small box I was making. The Microfence adapter that I use on my PC690 fits in the front pair of holes of the 611 - cool! The 611 doesn't come with screws for those holes so I rooted through my screw drawers and couldn't end anything to fit.
> 
> ...


----------

